# Post Cardio Carbs



## greekblondechic (Sep 8, 2004)

Are carbs necessary after a workout consisting only of cardio?


----------



## atherjen (Sep 8, 2004)

I would. But necessary, I suppose not. If late in the day and your goal is fatloss it might be worthwhile to cut back on them then. 
Aside from that, I dont think anyone needs to go too low in carbs. If your body isnt fueled properly, it cant perform properly...fatloss included.


----------



## Vieope (Sep 8, 2004)

_I found it necessary for me. I am weak. I need my carbs or I will faint. 
You should worry more about caloric total than carbs intake timing._


----------



## CowPimp (Sep 8, 2004)

I eat the same thing after cardio and weight training: oats and whey.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 9, 2004)

I am presently doing HIIT and was advised it is adviseable not to eat for 1 hour after a session.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> I eat the same thing after cardio and weight training: oats and whey.



yum, my favorite meal!


----------



## Velvet (Sep 9, 2004)

BulkMeUp said:
			
		

> I am presently doing HIIT and was advised it is adviseable not to eat for 1 hour after a session.



I think it just depends on how YOUR body responds...a lot of folks can't eat right after or right before or they'll spew...I, on the other hand, can eat anytime, anywhere...


----------



## donescobar2000 (Sep 9, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> I think it just depends on how YOUR body responds...a lot of folks can't eat right after or right before or they'll spew...I, on the other hand, can eat anytime, anywhere...




Same here.


----------



## BulkMeUp (Sep 9, 2004)

Velveteyes said:
			
		

> I think it just depends on how YOUR body responds...a lot of folks can't eat right after or right before or they'll spew


True. It was recommended to eat before OR after, not both. I choose before only because it works better with my schedule.


----------



## LAM (Sep 9, 2004)

I stick with protein & fats the meal after cardio.  if I do have carbs they are low GI and only a small serving  30 grams or less...


----------



## aflexaholic (Sep 9, 2004)

is your cardio after weights? or at a seperate time? i do my cardio first thing in the morning and consume protein/fats after. True carbohydrates post cardio will not make you put on fat, but they do interfere with the metabolic fat burning process that continues post cardio. So if you can stand no carbs for a few hours i would recommend it. plus i love a chocolate shake with added natural peanut butter. yumm...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 9, 2004)

aflexaholic said:
			
		

> is your cardio after weights? or at a seperate time? i do my cardio first thing in the morning and consume protein/fats after. True carbohydrates post cardio will not make you put on fat, but they do interfere with the metabolic fat burning process that continues post cardio. So if you can stand no carbs for a few hours i would recommend it. plus i love a chocolate shake with added natural peanut butter. yumm...


I disagree.  You are not really burning fat with cardio, you are using stored glycogen.  Basically you are just burning calories so calorie in/calorie out.


----------



## Velvet (Sep 13, 2004)

aflexaholic said:
			
		

> is your cardio after weights? or at a seperate time? i do my cardio first thing in the morning and consume protein/fats after. True carbohydrates post cardio will not make you put on fat, but they do interfere with the metabolic fat burning process that continues post cardio. So if you can stand no carbs for a few hours i would recommend it. plus i love a chocolate shake with added natural peanut butter. yumm...



I do cardio (Steady state before meal #1) and HIIT (> Meal #1) in the morning then weights in the afternoon (usually on my lunch hour) so that I have at least one meal between cardio and wts..to refuel...and not spew


----------

